# Am i a COD MW2 Dunce???



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Okay guys and gals,
I have recently signed up to Xbox live and have been lovin the online gaming community of MW2. Over the last few days however, it has been taking up to 30mins to connect to a game (i play Domination most of the time). Am i doing something wrong or do i need to update something?

Also, how do i get Xbox Live credits? Do i need to buy them, or do i earn them? 

Thanks, and apologies if these are dumb questions.
Scotty.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

if you mean microsoft points you have to buy them. either instantly via the xbox or try play.com for cheaper points. that is way to long to connect to a game. either your internet connection is down on speed or you NAT is set to strict. go into your router settings and set it to open.


----------



## Has390 (May 21, 2010)

With regards to your 30 mins connecting to a game have a look at your connection type, like on the multiplayer screen once you clicked on it see is your NAT type says strict or open. If it says 'strict' trying switching your router or whatever your xbox is connected to off for a bit and then back on and it should change to 'open' and you only take a few seconds to find a game to join. hope that helps also not sure with regards to the points thing. good luck dude


----------



## Has390 (May 21, 2010)

ahh you beat me to it lol


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Cheers guys. My NAT was set too strict. Its now on open and i am connecting in a few seconds. 
Will have a look at play.com today to get some points.
Thanks again,
Scotty.


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Glad you got it sorted I had to reset my router the other day when I had this problem. 

It seems that in the electronics world, turning it off and then turning it on seems to fix most problems :lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

306chris said:


> Glad you got it sorted I had to reset my router the other day when I had this problem.
> 
> _It seems that in the electronics world, turning it off and then turning it on seems to fix most problems :lol:_


Lol

So true


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

If in doubt...Unplug it! It amazes me, whenever I call technical support for something, the first thing they ask is "Have you tried turning it off at the mains?" How much do they charge to calling them and be asked such a technical question???


----------

